# نماذج لتقارير



## رمزة الزبير (19 أبريل 2015)

*A3 Report……تقرير أ3*

نظراً لقيمة وقت العمل فإن قدرتنا على توصيل المعلومات بشكل واضح ومختصر وسريع هي من المهارات الجيدة. يمكننا أن نختصر التقرير في ورقتين أو ثلاث ولكن اليابانيون ابتدعوا فكرة بسيطة ولكنها ذات قيمة وهي كتابة التقرير المختصر في ورقة من حجم أ3 وهو الورق الذي تكون مساحته ضعف الورق المعتاد. فورق التصوير والطباعة المعتاد يسمى أ4 وأما الورق الكبير فيسمى أ3 ويكون أبعاده 297 مم طول و420 مم عرض.
التقرير أ4 يكون طوليا كالشكل أدناه


*الموضوع : مشاكل جودة منتج الشركة*
*التاريخ:* 6سبتمبر 2006
*من: إدارة الجودة*…………………………………………………………………………………………………*أ4*……………..………………………………………………………………………………………
أما التقرير أ3 فيكون عرضيا بضعف المساحة كما هو مبين في الشكل أدناه

*الموضوع : مشاكل جودة منتج الشركة*
*التاريخ:* 6سبتمبر 2006
*من: إدارة الجودة* ………………………………………*أ3*……………..…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
عادة يتم تطبيق النصف الأيمن -عند الكتابة بالإنجليزية- أو الأيسر -عند الكتابة بالعربية- مرتين بحيث يمكن وضع التقرير في ملفات ذات حجم أ4. ويمكن -بالطبع – كتابة نفس التقرير وتداوله إلكترونيا.





وبالتالي يبدو التقرير عند تطبيقه كما بالشكل



ما هي قيمة كتابة التقرير في ورق أ3 بدلا من الورق العادي؟أ- يمكنك كتابة أشياء عديدة مساوية لما تكتبه في ورقتين من الورق العاديب- يتمكن القارئ من رؤية محتويات التقرير جنباً إلى جنب دون الحاجة لتقليب الأوراق لمحاولة ربط الحقائق بالنتائجت- يمكنك وضع صورة أو رسم يوضح أمرا هاما في التقرير ويمكن للقارئ رؤيته بجانب الحقائق والنتائج مما يساعد على فهم الموضوع بسهولة

كيف يُكتب التقرير أ3؟يتم تقسيم التقرير إلى عمودين بدون الحاجة لتخطيط العمودين. ثم يتم تقسيم كل عمود إلى فقرتين أو ثلاثة. قد يوضع رسم يبين شكل الجهاز الذي نتحدث عنه أو الجدول الزمني للتنفيذ. تُكتب المعلومات بشكل منظم ومختصرتَصور البعض أن التقرير أ3 هو أسلوب لحل المشاكل. ولكنه في الواقع أسلوب كتابة تقرير بنفس الأسلوب الياباني لدراسة المشاكل. ولذلك فيمكنك كتابة تقرير على ورق أ3 ولا يساعد على تفهم المشكلة وحلها. ولكن ينبغي كتابة التقرير بأسلوب يعكس التفكير المنطقي في حل المشاكل. ولذلك فعند كتابة تقرير يُوضح مشكلة ما وأسلوب حلها فقد يُقسم التقرير إلى
أ- شرح المشكلة
ب- شرح الأسباب المحتملة للمشكلة
ت- تحديد سبب المشكلة
ث- كيفية التنفيذ
ج- جدول التنفيذ

وإن كنا قد قمنا بحل المشكلة ولو جزئيا فقد يكون التقسيم كالتالي
أ- شرح المشكلة
ب-ما تم فعله
ت- تحديد سبب المشكلة
ث- إجراءات منع تكرار المشكلةقد تُفضل وضع ملخص في البداية وقد لا تضعه​
*اسم المُعدة : مضخة مياه التبريد رقم أ- *120 متر مكعب/ساعة
*التاريخ:* 6سبتمبر 2006
*مُعِد التقرير: حسن أحمد – صيانة ميكانيكية* *ضَع رسم توضيحي للمُعِدة هنا**ملخص*: تم تغيير كاوتش قارنة كباس الهواء نتيجة تشققه وارتفاع مستوى الاهنزازات وتم إعادة الكباس في الخدمة وأصبحت الاهتزازات في المستوى الطبيعي*النتيجة
*عادت الاهتزازات على نقطة 1 إلى مستوى كذا*وصف المشكلة
*تلاحظ ارتفاع مستوى الاهتزازات من كذا إلى كذا عند النقطة رقم 1 الموضحة على الرسم*توصيات**وصف أعمال الصيانة*يتم دراسة تقليل ومن فحص الكاوتش من سنة إلى ستة أشهرتم دراسة الاهتزازات وتم فحص كاوتش القارنة واستقامة القارنة ولوحظ تشقق في الكاوتش وعدم استقامة المضخة مع الموتوريتم التأكد من استقامة المضخة رقم ب اليوم والتأكد من سلامة كاوتش القارنةوبالتالي تم تغيير الكاوتش وإعادة استقامة المضخة مع الموتوراستغرق العمل ساعة ونصف بدون تأثر العمليات الإنتاجية
وهذا نموذج آخر​
*الموضوع : مشاكل جودة منتج الشركة*
*التاريخ:* 6سبتمبر 2006
*من: إدارة الجودة* *ضَع رسم توضيحي للمُعِدة هن**ا*…………………*وصف المشكلة*
…………………*سبب المشكلة*
…………………*الحل*…………………*الأسباب المحتملة*…………………*الجدول التنفيذي*…………………


*فيم يستخدم تقرير أ3؟*يُستخدم هذا النوع من التقارير لتوضيح مشكلة ما وأسلوب حلها أو لاقتراح تطوير عملية ما

ملاحظاتأ- هذه هي الصورة المعتادة للتقرير أ3 ولكن يمكنك الحيود عنها قليلا بتقسيم التقرير بما يتناسب مع طبيعة الموضوع ولكن ينبغي في جميع الأحيان أن يتم توضيح الظاهرة والأسباب والاقتراحات وجدول التنفيذ أو النتائج. تذكر أن كتابة تقرير غير مختصر أو لا يحتوي هذه الأشياء الأساسية لن يجعل التقرير جيدا
ب- يمكن أن يكون هذا التقرير تقريرا منفصلا أو يكون اختصارا لتقرير طويل يتم إرفاقه
ت- يمكن كتابة التقرير يدويا أو على الحاسب
ث- قد يتم تقسيم الصفحة إلى ثلاثة أعمدة بدلا من اثنين وقد يتم استخدام جزء بعرض الصفحة بالكامل أو بمعظمه لعرض صورة أو رسم تخطيطي
ج- قد يتم وضع مربع حول كل قسم أو يتم ترك الأجزاء بدون تخطيط مربعات
ح- حاول وضع أي رسم تخطيطي يُوَضِّح الموضوع وأي رسم بياني هام أو جدول زمني للتنفيذ
ح- جرِّب استخدام تقرير أ3 لتتعرف على فائدته بنفسك

​
منقول


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 أبريل 2015)

A3 Template.​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 أبريل 2015)




----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 أبريل 2015)

مخطط السبب والتأثير هو أحد الوسائل الجيدة للوصول إلى أسباب مشكلة ما. ويمكن استخدام هذا المخطط في تحليل أي مشكلة بغض النظر عن طبيعتها بمعنى أنك يمكن أن تستخدمه لتحليل مشكلة شخصية أو مشكلة في صناعة السيارات أو مشكلة في لعبة كرة السلة. هذا المخطط يسمى بالإنجليزية FishBone Diagram أو Cause and Effect Diagram. أستعرض هنا أسلوب استخدام هذا المخطط.

هذا المخطط يهدف إلى حصر جميع الأسباب التي قد تؤدي إلى المشكلة المراد حلها. فبدلاً من حصر تفكيرنا في الأسباب المعتادة فإن هذا المخطط يساعدنا على التفكير في كل الأسباب الممكنة وبالتالي الوصول إلى السبب أو الأسباب الحقيقية والتي قد تكون غير متوقعة. هذا المخطط يسهل أيضاً عرض المشكلة وتوضيح الأسلوب الذي اتبع في الوصول إلى الحل. من فوائده أيضاً أنه يجبر الجميع على التفكير في المشكلة بعمق بدل من التسرع في اقتراح الحلول. خطوات الاستخدام كالآتي:

​*أولاً:* ارسم الجزء الأول من المخطط ودون وصف المشكلة المراد حلها في رأس السمكة. حاول كتابة المشكلة بشكل دقيق ومختصر. افترض أننا نتج شوكولاتة وأننا نعاني من كثرة ألشكاوى من جودة المنتج




*ثانياً:* اجتهد في كتابة العناصر الأساسية المكونة أو المؤثرة على المنتج أو الخدمة مثلمشكلة إنتاجية: المعدات – بيئة العمل – الخامات – العمالة – القياساتمشكلة فشل فريق كرة القدم: المدرب – اللاعبين – الإدارة – مكان التدريب – التحفيز – الملابسمشكلة قلة عدد زوار مطعم: نوعية الطعام – جودة الطعام – العاملين – تصميم المطعم – الأدوات – مستوى الخدمة



*ثالثاً:* اكتب كل الأشياء المؤثرة على كل سبب من الأسباب الرئيسية. لاحظ أنك تكتب كل ما هومؤثر في هذا السبب أو العنصر ولا تستبعد أو تقيم أي شيء في هذه المرحلة. لا تهمل أي سبب بغض النظر عن توقعك لعلاقته بالمشكلة الأصلية



*رابعاً:* يتم تحليل كل الأسباب المدونة في المخطط. بعض الأسباب يمكن استبعادها نتيجة لوجود معلومات متاحة تؤكد أن هذا السبب غير موجود لدينا. البعض الآخر قد يحتاج عمل فحوصات أو إجراءات للتأكد من كون هذا السبب حقيقي. وبالتالي فسننتهي ببعض الأسباب المحتملة وبعد الفحص والقياسات نصل إلى سبب أو أسباب حقيقية



يمكن رسم هذا المخطط في اجتماع يحضره كل من له علاقة بالمشكلة المراد حلها وهذا هو الأسلوب الأفضل أو أن يقوم برسمه شخص واحد مسئول عن حل هذه المشكلة. يسمى هذا المخطط بمخطط عظم السمكة أو هيكل السمكة أو مخطط إيشيكاوا. كما ترى فهذا الأسلوب سهل الاستخدام ويساعد على الوصول إلى الأسباب الحقيقية في وقت قصير. . كذلك فإنه يفيد في تنظيم التفكير حيث أن كل الأسباب مدونة وما يتم استبعاده لا يتم الرجوع إليه مثلما يحدث في المناقشات الشفهية. حاول أن تجرب أن تستخدمه لحل مشكلة ما حتى تشعر بقيمة هذا الأسلوب.​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 أبريل 2015)

​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 مايو 2015)

fishbone diagram template​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 مايو 2015)




----------



## رمزة الزبير (9 مايو 2015)

[h=2]مخططات مختلفة لتحليل العمليات[/h]عندما ندرس عملية لتحسينها أو دراسة مصادر الخطأ فيها فإننا نستخدم وسائل مساعدة. من أهم هذه الوسائل مخططات لرسم العملية نفسها. هناك العديد من المخططات والتي تخدم أغراضا مختلفة. أحد هذه المخططات يُظهر التسلسل المنطقي الذي تحدث به العملية وبعضها يُظهر الفواقد في العملية وبعضها يربط الأحداث بالأماكن وبعضها يربط الأحداث بالموارد أو الماكينات. ولذلك فإنني أحاول هنا توضيح هذه المخططات المختلفة بحيث تستطيع استخدام المناسب منها عند الحاجة.
*خريطة التدفق Flow Chart*
هذه الخريطة هي من أشهر الخرائط نظرا لاستخدامها في مجال البرمجة. ولكن استخدام هذه الخريطة لا يقتصر على مجال الحاسوب بل هي وسيلة عامة لدراسة أي عملية.
هناك رموز محددة تستخدم عند رسم خرائط التدفق. أستعرض ها الرموز الأساسية التي يشيع استخدامها.
*1**– البداية أو النهاية أي بداية أو نهاية العملية*





*2**– الأفعال أو التشغيل أو التعليمات: مثل تقطيع، دراسة، كتابة كذا، تغليف…إلى آخره.*





*3**– القرارات والتفريعات: مثل تحديد مسار العملية أو مسار المنتج أو المعلومات*





الأمثلة التالية توضح كيفية استخدام مخطط التدفق وفوائده.
​​المثال الأول:
مخطط التدفق التالي يوضح الخطوات التي يمر بها اتصال تليفوني (على الهاتف). حينما يصلك اتصال فإنك تنظر في الهاتف (التليفون) ثم تقرر ما إذا كنت سترد أم لا. ف حالة عدم الرد فإنك تضع الهاتف جانبا وفي حالة الرد فإنك ترد ثم تضع الهاتف جانبا.





أردت بهذا المثال البسيط توضيح كيفية رسم مخطط التدفق. كما ترى فإن الرسم يوضح إجزاء العملية والخطوات المنطقية التي تمر بها. هذه أول فائدة من مخطط التدفق فيمكنك باستخدامه توضيح عملية ما أو طريقة عمل ما. فقد تضع مخطط تدفق لكي يتبعه الموظف أثناء تأدية عمله فيكون بمثابة خريطة يتبعها. فهذه الخريطة توضح له الخطوات وما يفعله في كل حالة. القائدة الثانية هي إمكانية دراسة القصور أو التعقيد في العملية. فمن خلال المخطط قد نجد أننا نسينا خطوة مهمة أو أن هناك خطوات لا داعي لها. كذلك قد نجد حالات لم تؤخذ في الاعتبار.
المثال الثاني:
أما المثال التالي فيوضح عملية استلام طلب شراء منا لعميل والقيام بتخطيط الإنتاج وتصنيع المنتج وتليمه للعميل. يتم استلام الطلب ثم يتم دراسته لمعرفة متطلبات الإنتاج. ثم يتم التأكد من توفر الخامات وفي حالة عدم توفر الخامات فإنه يتمك توفيرها قبل وضع الطلب في خطة الإنتاج. بعد ذلك يتم تصنيع المنتجات ثم فحصها وإعادة تصنيع التالف منها. ثم يتم توصيل المنتج للعميل.





باستخدام خريطة التدفق يمكننا فهم الخطوات بسهولة ويمكننا بحث القصور في العملية. على سبيل المثال قد نكتشف أنه ينبغي إضافة خطة في البداية للتأكد من عدم توفر المنتج المطلوب في المخزون وقد نكتشف أنه لا يتم إبلاغ إدارة تخطيط الإنتاج بالمنتجات التي سيعاد تصنيعها. وهكذا نستطيع دراسة الخطوات وتحسينها.
قد تتعجب من وضع بداية ونهاية لكل مخطط. ربما يكون ذلك بسبب طبيعة استخدام هذه المخططات في توضيح المسار المنطقي لبرامج الحاسوب التي تبدأ بتشغيلها وتنتهي بتوقفها. في دراسة العمليات فإن البداية والنهاية تكون ضرورية في حالات كثيرة. لماذا؟ لأنه في مثال مثل المثال السابق قد ينتهي الأمر بعدة أشياء مختلفة. فقد ينتهي الأمر بتوصيل الطلبات أو بعدم تلبية طلب العميل لعدم توفر المواد الخام في السوق أو لمواصفات العميل التي لا نستطيع إنتاجها.
ما الذي لا نراه في هذه الخريطة؟
هذه الخريطة بسيطة ومفيدة ولكنها لا تحوي كل شيء (وكذلك الحال في أي خريطة أخرى). هذه الخريطة لا توضح الفواقد في العملية فهي لا توضح أوقات الانتظار وأوقات النقل بشكل واضح. كذلك فإن هذه الخريطة لا تبين العبء المُحمل على كل إدارة وتسلسل الأحداث بالنسبة للإدارات المختلفة. هذه الخريطة لا توضح كذلك أي أزمنة للعميات المختلفة. ولا يمكننا معرفة المسار الجغرافي للمنتج أو للمستندات من خلال هذه الخريطة. لذلك كانت هناك مخططات أخرى تخدم كل منها أحد هذه الأمور التي لا نراها في مخطط التدفق.
في المقالات التالية إن شاء الله نستعرض مخططات أخرى لدراسة العمليات. حاول استخدام خريطة التدفق لدراسة أي عملية تقوم بها أو تقوم بها مؤسستك.
​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (9 مايو 2015)

*مخطط تسلسل العميات **Flow **Process chart*
إن هذا المخطط هو وسيلة بديعة لتقليل الفاقد في العمليات لأنه يظهر هذه الفواقد بشكل واضح. نستخدم في هذا المخطط بعض الرموز الإصطلاحية وهي مبينة في الشكل التالي:





الدائرة ترمز إلى أي عملية مثل التسخين والتقطيع والتشغيل والكتابة. أما السهم فيرمز لعملية نقل المواد أو حركة العامل أو العميل. والمربع يرمز لعميات فحص المنتج أو المستندات أو الأشخاص. أما ما يشبه حرف D في الإنجليزية فيرمز لعميات الانتظار مثل انتظار العميل لتلقي الخدمة أو انتظار المواد لكي يتم تشغيلها. وأخيرا فإن المثلث المتجه لأسفل يرمز لأي عملية تخزين سواء في بداية العملية مثل تخزين المواد الخام أو في آخرها مثل تخزين المنتج النهائي.
هذا المخطط قد يستخدم لتحليل عمليات صناعية أو خدمية. فقد نستخدمه لتحليل عملية استقبال وخدمة مريض في عيادة أو نزيل في فندق أو سائق في إدارة المرور. وقد نستخدمه لدراسة عملية تصنيع ملابس أو تصنيع قطع معدنية.
دعنا نستعرض بعض الأمثلة التي تقرب الفكرة.
​​المثال الأول:
هذا المثال يوضح خطوات شراء هاتف محمول من أحد lمنافذ بيع المحمول (الجوال). ليست هذه هي الخطوات المثالية ولكنها تمثل الخطوات الواقعية والتي علينا تحليلها للوصول إلى خدمة أسرع.





هذا المخطط يساعدنا في فصل الخطوات ذات الفائدة وهي خطوات الأنشطة المميزة بالدائرة من خطوات الانتظار والانتقال التي لا فائدة منها. وبالتالي يكون علينا دراسة كيفية تقليل وقت هذه الخطوات غير المفيدة. قد يتم ذلك بتقريب الأماكن من بعضها أو بقيام نفس الموظف بعدة مهام أو بتوفير وسيلة دفع سريعة.
المثال الثاني:
هذا المثال يدرس خطوات إصلاح ماكينة في شركة ما. يبدأ الأمر باستدعاء فني الصيانة الذي ينتقل لموقع الماكينة ثم يتحقق من المشكلة. بعد ذلك يعود إلى مركز الصيانة لإحضار الأدوات ثم يرجع إلى الموقع. وقبل بداية العمل ينتظر السماح له بالعمل. يقوم الفني بفك الأجزاء ثم يذهب للمخزن لإحضار قطع الغيار ثم يعود للموقع. بعد تركيب الأجزاء الجديدة ينتظر السماح بتجربة الماكينة ثم يتأكد من سلامة الماكينة ويعود بعد ذلك لمركز الصيانة.





في هذا المثال أضفنا عمودين للمخطط لتوضيح وقت كل عملية والمسافة الحقيقية لخطوات الانتقال. هذا يمكننا من معرفة حجم العمليات التي لا فائدة منها بالنسبة للخطوات المفيدة. وكذلك يمكننا من معرفة طول المسافات المقطوعة. كل هذا يجعلنا نرى حقيقة أن هناك وقتا ضائعا كبيرا وأن العمل الحقيقي يستغرق وقتا قليلا بينما الزمن الكلي يستغرق وقتا طويلا. علينا أن نفكر هل يمكن توفير بعض هذه الانتقالات، هل يمكن توفير قطع الغيار بصورة أخرى، هل يمكن توفير مجموعة أدوات قبل الذهاب لموقع العمل، هل يمكن تقليل وقت الانتظار وهكذا.
المثال الثالث:
أما المثال الثالث فيبين خطوات تقطيع وثقب قطع معدنية.





لاحظ أوقات الانتظار والنقل. إنها تمثل أوقاتا تفوق بكثير وقت العمليات المفيدة (ذات القيمة المضافة). انظر إلى طول المسافات التي تنتقلها القطع وإلى أوقات الانتظار قبل وبعد التشغيل. لقد ساعدنا رسم العملية بهذا المخطط في رؤية أشياء لم نكن نشعر بها. قد تكون العملية تستغرق ساعات وهي لا تستحق سوى دقائق ولكننا لا نشعر. لماذا؟ لأن الماكينات تعمل باستمرار والعاملين مشغولون والمواد في حركة أو انتظار أو تشغيل. ولكن هناك الكثير من العمل الذي يمكن تقليله مثل النقل وهناك الكثير من الوقت الذي يمكن الاستغناء عنه مثل الانتظار.
هذا المخطط لا يقدم حلولا ولكنه يعرض الواقع بصورة تمكننا من تمييز العمليات المفيدة من غيرها. وهناك صور أخرى لهذا المخطط قد نتعرض إليها في المقالة التالية إن شاء الله.
قد تجد مشكلة في عرض هذا المخطط على زملائك أو مديريك لأنهم غير معتادين على الرمز المستخدمة ولذلك يفضل وضع مفتاح للرموز أسفل المخطط. وأحب أن ألفت انتباهك إلى أن هذا المخطط قد يستخدم عن طريق مجموعة أو يستخدمه شخص واحد لتحليل عملية ما. فيمكنك أن تستخدمه لكي تبدأ في تطوير العملية. جرب بنفسك فالتجربة تجعلك تشعر بفائدة هذا المخطط.
​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (9 مايو 2015)

*مخطط تدفق ممرات (حارات) السباحة Swim Lane FlowChart*
هذا المخطط يتم رسمه بنفس طريقة رسم مخطط التدفق غير أننا نضع كل خطوة في الممر المناسب لها. فالمخطط يتكون من عدة ممرات تشبه ممرات السباحة التي نراها في السباقات وكل ممر يمثل شخصا بعينه او إدارة بعينها أو مكانا بعينه. فهذا المخطط يتميز بتوضيح من يقوم بماذا.





يساعدنا هذا المخطط في اكتشاف أي تكرار للعمل بين إدارتين أو شخصين مختلفين. ويساعدنا كذلك على اكتشاف أي خلل في الوظائف التي يقوم بها كل موظف أو كل جهة.
​​نستخدم في رسم هذا المخطط نفس الرموز التي استخدمناها في رسم مخطط التدفق. وهي موضحة في الجدول التالي للتذكير.





وقد أضفت رمزا جديدا وهو رمز الوثائق لأنه قد يستخدم للتعبير عن كتابة رسالة أو مذكرة او طباعة تقرير. ويوجد رموز كثيرة أخرى قد لا تكون كثيرة الفائدة في تحليل العمليات. ويجب الحرص على استخدام رموز يعرفها الآخرون لأن الهدف هو القدرة على توضيح العملية وليس استخدام رموز لا يعرفها المستمع أو القارئ.
وأحب أن ألفت انتباه القارئ إلى أنني لا أستخدم برنامجا متخصصا لرسم هذه الرموز والمخططات بل أستخدم برنامج إكسل وأرى أنه يفي بالغرض وزيادة. كما وأنه لا يوجد ما يمنع من رسم هذه المخططات بخط اليد.
المثال الأول:
في هذا المثال نستخدم أحد الأمثلة التي عرضتها كمخطط تدفق لكي نلاحظ الفوارق. هذا المثال هو عملية تلبية طلب عميل يريد شراء سيلرة من شركة تصنيع سيارات. الرسم أدناه يوضح هذا المخطط والذي تم رسمه باستخدام ممرات أفقية ويُمكن استخدام ممرات رأسية بدلا من الأفقية.





على الرغم من عدم اختلاف الخطوات تقريبا عن تلك التي عرضناها في مخطط التدفق العادي فإننا هنا نرى أشياء جديدة. إننا نستطيع تمييز دور كل إدارة من إدارات الشركة. هذا يمكننا من تحليل دور كل إدارة واقتراح تعديلات لها علاقة بدور كل إدارة. فقد نجد أن هناك حلقة مفقودة بين إدارتين أو خطوة زائدة أو خطوة يمكن الاستغناء عنها بالأنظمة الإلكترونية. ويمكننا دراسة أوجه التحسين ثم رسم نخطط التدفق بعد التحسين لمقارنة الحالتين.
المثال الثاني:
هذا المثال يوضح خطوات عملية تعيين موظف جديد في إدارة فنية. والخطوات باختصار تبدأ بالإعلان عن الوظيفة ثم تقدم شخص ما للوظيفة ثم دراسة أوراقه وتحديد إن كان مناسبا أم لا. ويلي ذلك الخطوات المعتادة من اختبار ومقابلة واعتماد للتعيين من المدير العام أو رفض المتقدم.






هناك عدة أشياء نستفيدها من هذا المثال. هذا المثال استخدم ممرات رأسية والتي تستخدم بديلا للمرات الأفقية بدون أفضلية بينهما. وتم استخدام رمز الوثائق للتعبير عن الرسائل التي يتلقاها المتقدم. وهناك أمر مهم وهو توضيح اشتراك جهتين في نفس العمل مثل إجراء الاختبار وإجراء المقابلة. ولكن للقيام بذلك لابد أن يتم تصميم المخطط بحيث تكون الجهات المشتركة في عمل ما متجاورة تماما في المخطط.
بنظرة على المخطط يمكنك تصور فائدته عند دراسة أسلوب التعيين لتحسينه وتحديد نقاط الضعف. ولابد أن تجرب هذا المخطط بنفسك لكي تستكشف مميزاته.
​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (9 مايو 2015)

*مخطط مسارات العمل أو مخطط المكرونة الإسباجتي*Workflow or Speghetti Diagram
 هذا المخطط يركز على عمليات الحركة والنقل التي تتم كجزء من العملية موضع الدراسة. هذه الحركة قد تكون حركة المواد أو العامل أو العميل أو الأوراق أو المعلومات. يبين هذا المخطط مدى تعقيد بعض العمليات والكثير من الوقت الضائع في الانتقالات والنقل. هذا يُمَكن الفريق الذي يريد تطوير العمليات من التفكير في طرق لتقليل المسافات التي يقطعها العميل أو المواد أو الموظف وذلك بإعادة تنظيم موقع العمل بشكل مختلف أو إحداث تغيير في خطوات العملية.





يتم رسم هذا المخطط بطريقة بسيطة وذلك يتوضيح الخطوات على مسقط أفقي (خريطة) لموقع العمل. وعند التوصيل بين كل عمليتين بخط ينشأ شكلا يعبر عن مسار الانتقالات في موقع العمل. هذا الشكل يكون في كثير من الأحيان شديد التعقيد حتى يبدو مثل المكرونة الإسباجتي أو كخطوط متقاطعة ومتشابكة.
لنستعرض بعض الأمثلة التي تبين لنا كيف نقوم بإعداد مثل هذا المخطط وماذا نستفيد منه.
​​المثال الأول:
انظر إلى هذا المخطط لعملية تصنيع. هل تلاحظ المسافات التي ينتقل بينها المواد والمنتج؟ هل تلاحظ مدى تعقيد عمليات النقل بين الأقسام المختلفة؟





هل تستطيع التفكير في كيفية تقليل وقت ومسافات النقل؟ هل يمكن تبسيط العملية؟ انظر إلى المخطط أدناه، هل هو أفضل حالا من المخطط الأول؟





أظنك تقول أنه أحسن حالا ولكن ماذا عن باقي المنتجات؟ إن هذا المنتج قد يكون له سلسلة من العمليات تختلف تماما عن غيره والمصنع الواحد قد يقوم بتصنيع العديد من المنتجات المختلفة في خطوات تصنيعها. هذا هو منشأ ما يعرف بتكنولوجيا المجموعة Group Technology وهي عبارة عن تصنيف المنتجات لمجموعات بحيث تتشابه منتجات كل مجموعة في خطوات التصنيع. وبناء عليه يتم تقسيم المصنع إلى خلايا تصنيعية كل منها يقوم بتصنيع إحدى هذه المجموعات. وبالتالي فإن إحدى الخلايا يكون بها ماكينة تقطيع وماكينة لحام وماكينة دهان والخلية الأخرى يوجد بها ماكينة خراطة وماكينة لحام وماكينة دهان. وسوف نناقش خلايا التصنيع إن شاء الله في مقالة أخرى.
ما يهمنا هنا أن مخطط مسارات العمل دعانا للتفكير في كيفية تقليل عمليات النقل وتبسيطها. والأمر لا يتوقف على مجرد تقليل المسافات فقد نصل لطريقة نستغنى بها عن بعض عمليات النقل أصلا. فمثلا قد نجد طريقة نعيد بها ترتيب الخطوات بحيث لا نعود لنفس النقطة عدة مرات.
المثال الثاني:
هذا المثال يوضح استخدام مخطط مسارات العمل في مجال الخدمات. يوضح هذا المخطط عملية استخراج بطاقة مثل بطاقة عضوية في نادي اجتماعي أو رخصة سيارة أو بطاقة اشتراك في مكتبة أو ما شابه ذلك.





تبدو أماكن العمل مرتبة ولكن هذا لم يمنع من انتقال العميل من هنا لهناك ثم العودة كما هو واضح من الخطوط المتقاطعة. هل يمكن أن تفكر في وسيلة لتحسين العملية؟ هل يمكن نقل بعض الأقسام في أماكن أفضل مثل نقل قسم التغليف بجوار قسم تسليم البطاقة. هل يمكن دمج بعض العمليات مثل دمج تقديم الطلب مع فحصه؟ هل يمكن فحص الطلب مرة واحدة؟ هل يمكن دمج بعض الخطوات باستخدام تكنولوجيا المعلومات مثل استبدال عملية التأكد من الملفات عن طريق توفير اللمفات إلكترونيا لموظف فحص الطلب؟ هل يمكن القيام بأي من هذه الخطوات مسبقا مثل شراء الطلب وكتابته؟ هل يمكن القيام بأي من هذه الخطوات لاحقا مثل إرسال البطاقة للعميل عن طريق البريد؟ 
هذه الحلول تختلف حسب طبيعة العملية ولكن المهم هو أن نفكر في حلول لتطوير العملية وتقليل وقتها وبالتالي تقديم خدمة أفضل للعميل. هذا المخطط قد يستخدم لدراسة الخدمات الداخلية داخل المؤسسة أو العمليات الإدارية مثل عملية اعتماد طلب شراء أو تقديم الموظف لطلب للعلاج. 
المثال الثالث:
هذا المثال يوضح خطوات انتقال فني الصيانة أو فريق الصيانة من مركز الصيانة لإصلاح ماكينة في إحدى مواقع العمل. وهو مشابه للمخطط الي تم رسمه في مقالة سابقة عن طريق مخطط تدفق العمليات.





إن المخطط لا يحتاج لتعليق فإن المخطط معقد بحيث نتصور أن هذا الرجل قد قام بتصميم وتصنيع ماكينة جديدة ولكنه في الواقع يقوم بإصلاح عطل فقط. هل هذا أمر مقبول؟ من الواضح أن فني الصيانة يقضي وقتا طويلا متنقلا بين مركز الصيانة وموقع العطل والمخزن ومسئول التشغيل. ألا يمكن توفير الأدوات بحيث لا يضطر هذا الرجل للذهاب لمركز الصيانة عدة مرات؟ هل يمكن قيام شخص آخر بتوفير قطع الغيار من المخزن؟ هل هل يمكن استخدام أي وسيلة اتصال لكي يتصل مسئول الصيانة بمسئول التشغيل دون الحاجة للانتقال إليه؟
هذه هي فائدة هذا المخطط أن نفكر في مثل هذه الأسئلة ونستطيع تبسيط العملية. لاحظ أنك قد تقوم برسم مخطط مشابه لعملية كشف الطبيب على مريض.
مرة أخرى أحب أن أشير إلى أنه ليس هناك ما يمنع من رسم مثل هذا المخطط بخط اليد. ابحث عن خريطة لموقع العمل أو ارسمها بنفسك بمقياس رسم ثم وقِّع خطوات العمل عليها بالقلم. اجعل هذه فرصة لإعادة النظر في العملية. جرِّب بنفسك.

​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (9 مايو 2015)

مخطط العامل والآلة Worker and Machine Diagram
هذا المخطط يرصد ما يقوم به مشغل الآلة وما تقوم به الآلة ويرسمهما في مخطط واحد. هذا المخطط له أهمية عند الرغبة في قيام مشغل واحد بتشغيل أكثر من آلة. فهو يساعدنا على تحديد الوقت الفعال والوقت غير الفعال. ففي المثال التالي تلاحظ أن العامل ينتظر معظم الوقت. يمكننا الاستفادة من وقت الانتظار في أعمال أخرى.





​​وقد يتبادر إلى الذهن أن قيام العامل بتشغيل أكثر من ماكينة هو استغلال له ولكن ذلك له أهداف إدارية. أولا وقت الانتظار يمثل مشكلة إذ إن العامل يشعر بالملل ولذلك فمن الأفضل أن نستفيد من قدراته في عمل آخر فهذا يجعله هو نفسه متحفزا وراضيا عن عمله. ثانيا قيام المشغل بتشغيل ماكينة أخرى مختلفة يعطيه فرصة لاكتساب مهارات جديدة ويجعل خبرات العمل متنوعة وهذا نوع من أنواع التحفيز. ثالثا تعتبر خلايا التصنيع من سمات نظام تويوتا الإنتاجي وهذه الخلايا يتكون كل منها من عدة ماكينات يقوم بتشغيلها عامل واحد أو عدد صغير من العمال. وكل خلية تقوم بإنتاج جزء متكامل من المنتج فهي أشبه بمصنع صغير. من فوائد هذه الخلايا تقليل وقت التصنيع عن طريق تقليل وقت النقل والانتظار بالإضافة إلى إحساس العامل أو العاملين في كل خلية بالمسئولية الكاملة عن منتجات الخلية. فهذا المخطط يساعدنا على ترتيب العمل في مثل هذه الخلايا.
يمكن رسم نفس المخطط لعامل واحد مع عدة ماكينات يقوم بتشغيلها أو لماكينة واحدة مع عدة عمال يقومون بتشغيلها. ويمكن استخدام المخطط لرسم عدة مهام يوقم بها العامل في آن واحد مثل تشغيل ماكينات وكتابة تقرير. وفي كل هذه الحالات فإن كل ماكينة أو عامل أو عمل يتم تمثيله بعمود خاص في المخطط.مخطط اليدين Two Hand Process Chart
هذا المخطط مفيد في تحليل الأعمال اليدوية المتكررة فهو يرسم ما تقوم به كلا من اليد اليمنى واليد اليسرى أثناء عملية يدوية مثل تجميع منتج أو الكتابة على الحاسوب. هذا المخطط يوضح لنا فرصا لتسريع العملية عن طريق استخدام أفضل لليدين وخاصة اليد اليسرى. هل لاحظت شخصا يكتب بإصبع واحد على لوحة مفاتيح الحاسوب؟ هل لاحظت البطء الشديد الذي يكتب به؟ إن مخططا مثل هذا يساعده على معرفة أنه لا يستخدم سوى يد واحدة بل إصبع واحد من يد واحدة.وتظهر أهمية هذا المخطط في الأعمال المتكررة حيث أنه قد يساعدنا على تقليل وقت العمل وهو ما يعني زيادة الإنتاجية وكذلك على موازنة العمل الذي تقوم به كل يد.
المثال الأول





في هذا المثال تلاحظ ان اليد اليسرى ظلت تمسك بالغلاف طوال العملية. هل يمكن تحسين العملية؟ ماذا لو استخدمنا ماسكا للغلاف؟ إن هذا سيمكننا من استخدام اليد اليسرى في التجميع وبالتالي تقصير وقت التجميع. لو قصرنا وقت التجميع بثلاث ثوان لزادت الإنتاجية بحوالي 25%.المثال الثاني





نلاحظ في هذا المثال أن اليد اليمنى هي التي تقوم بالتجميع بينما اليد اليسرى تقوم بإمساك الجزء. يمكننا تصنيع ماسك للجزء بحيث يمكن الاستفادة من كلتا اليدين في التجميع.
هذا المخطط يساعدنا كذلك على تمييز الأعمال غير الفعالة التي تقوم بها كلتا اليدان. فمثلا عملية البحث عن المسمار المناسب هي عملية غير فعالة لأنه يمكننا وضع المسامير الخاصة بعملية التجميع في أماكن ثايتة أمام العامل فلا يحتاج للبحث والاختيار. التوقف للتفكير هو وقت ضائع كذلك لأن العملية لوتمت طبقا لخطوات محددة فإن العامل لن يتوقف بين خطوة وأخرى ليفكر فيما يفعله. عملية تضبيط وضع جزء بالنسبة لجزء آخر يمكن تسريعها بتصميم الأجزاء بحيث لا يمكن وضعها إلا في الوضع الصحيح.
وعلاوة على ذلك فإن هذا المخطط يدعونا لتقليل زمن العمليات الفعالة. فيمكننا تقليل وقت التجميع يتصميم الأجزاء بحيث يسهل تجميعها وبوجود علامات تبين اتجاه التجميع الصحيح. ويمكننا تقليل وقت حركة اليدين بوضع الأجزاء بترتيب مناسب. فمخطط اليدين يجعلنا ننظر في أمور دقيقة لم نكن نهتم بها من قبل وهذه الأمور قد تساعدنا على زيادة الإنتاجية بنسبة كبيرة وقد تساعدنا على تقليل مجهود العامل كثيرا.
​


----------



## ابومازن1 (4 ديسمبر 2017)

مشكور


----------



## NAK (6 مارس 2018)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (9 مارس 2018)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع رائع ومفيد إلى جميع الاخوة بارك الله بك


----------

